# EN: depuis l'âge de X ans



## hamlet

Comment traduire "depuis" dans "depuis (l'âge de) 5 ans"? 
Est-il possible de traduire ça litéralement (donc pas "Since I'm five")?

*Note des modérateurs : *nous avons fusionné plusieurs discussions pour créer ce fil.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Je dirais "since the age of five..."


----------



## Outsider

"From the age of five."


----------



## hamlet

Yes "from the age of five" is correct but is there any other possibilities to say it (shorter ones)?


----------



## Suehil

'Since I was five' would be the most usual way to say it.


----------



## Addict

Bonjour,

j'aimerai traduire cette phrase :

J'habite à Paris depuis l'âge de 4 ans

je propose :

I live in Paris since i'm 4 years old


----------



## dg_spain

"I have lived in Paris since I was four years old." (version correcte!)


----------



## lumberjack2008

English uses different verb tenses with "since":

I have lived in Paris since I was 4 years old.


***EDIT: Sorry, didn't mean to post the same thing as DG, slow connection!


----------



## DearPrudence

Non. En fait, l'action a commencé dans le passé. Mais elle continue dans le présent. Pour faire ce lien entre ces deux temps, il faut le _present perfect_.

Je propose donc :*
"I've lived in Paris since I was 4 years old"* (car on n'a plus 4 ans)


----------



## wildan1

Or more naturally, _I have lived in Paris *ever* since I was four (years old)._


----------



## Cigos

Bonjour, comment dit-on:

- l'âge de 10 ans
- depuis l'âge de 10 ans

[...]

Merci


----------



## Tazzler

_Depuis l'âge de 10 ans_-> La traduction dépend du contexte, mais je pencherais pour le passé: _Since I was 10 years old I've..._.

[...]. 

J'espère que ça t'aide.


----------



## halthecomputer

Souvent on omette les mots "years old" et dit simplement "10". Mais il faut savoir la contexte.


----------



## SwissPete

May I add my voice to the request for context.
Without it, we are just floundering.


----------



## Cigos

il a cela depuis l'âge de 10 ans.


----------



## sound shift

Cigos said:


> il a cela depuis l'âge de 10 ans.


On ne peut pas le traduire sans savoir ce que représente "cela".


----------



## wildan1

Cigos said:


> il a cela depuis l'âge de 10 ans.


 
_He's had that TV since he was ten._


----------



## Cigos

il a cette télé depuis l'âge de 10 ans.

merci mais je ne pourrais pas dire:
_He's had that TV since the age of ten ?_


----------



## geostan

Cigos said:


> merci mais je ne pourrais pas dire:
> _He's had that TV since the age of ten ?_



Yes. You can say:

He's had that TV since the age of ten. since he was ten (years old).


----------

